# 50% Off Everything at Oldencraig E.C tackshop on line



## Gucci_b (7 September 2011)

Click the link below  

http://www.oectackshop.com/home.php


----------



## Loopypony (7 September 2011)

Thank you! Have just ordered a load of stuff for half the price, FAB!


----------



## MillionDollar (7 September 2011)

Thanks so much!!!!!!!! Bought loads of stuff including the GFS bridle I've wanted for ages!


----------



## horsesforcourses (7 September 2011)

Thanks, just done an order.


----------



## Nic (7 September 2011)

Uh oh!! Can't believe saddles are included!


----------



## Tinks81 (7 September 2011)

Loopypony said:



			Thank you! Have just ordered a load of stuff for half the price, FAB! 

Click to expand...

where did you put int he discount code ????? i went all the way to the end


----------



## applestroodle (7 September 2011)

I am trying not to look, must not spend pennies, must not spend!!!


----------



## Loopypony (7 September 2011)

On the checkout page, it says voucher code or something at the bottom


----------



## Tinks81 (7 September 2011)

Loopypony said:



			On the checkout page, it says voucher code or something at the bottom 

Click to expand...

hmmm ok i must of had a blonde moment x


----------



## superpony (7 September 2011)

Oooo thank you just going to place an order.


----------



## Tempi (7 September 2011)

Thank you for posting this!! 

Managed to get all the things I've been needing for ages but have put off buying! Got Shires mucker boots, leather side reins, set of Mark Todd travel boots and a set of 4 Woof brushing boots all for £80 including postage!!!  

Very pleased!


----------



## Tinks81 (7 September 2011)

still cant find it i am up to putting in my card details


----------



## Kokopelli (7 September 2011)

Got really excited as the Bucas rugs were affordable but they were all the wrong sizr! Gutted, going to have to wait until YHL now.


----------



## angelish (7 September 2011)

hi its on the front page when you click on the link 
it says "use discount code SEPTEMBER" 



unfortunatley i have no pennys to spend


----------



## Tinks81 (7 September 2011)

angelish said:



			hi its on the front page when you click on the link 
it says "use discount code SEPTEMBER" 



unfortunatley i have no pennys to spend 

Click to expand...

Thank you !!!!!!


----------



## hayinamanger (7 September 2011)

Well, thanks for the heads up (I think) have just bought 3 x NS bits


----------



## meardsall_millie (7 September 2011)

Excellent thank you.  Have just bought a new riding hat I've been after for a while


----------



## treacle_beastie (7 September 2011)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			Well, thanks for the heads up (I think) have just bought 3 x NS bits 

Click to expand...

yes im struggling to decide which one to get - team up or tranz angled lozenge??


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (7 September 2011)

Thanks for that. Just put order in. Got some good bargain.


----------



## Ludi-doodi (7 September 2011)

Can't believe they don't have anything that I need  I need a new hat, but they don't have one without a peak, need a new rainsheet, but they don't have one.  stamps feet!


----------



## Charem (7 September 2011)

oh dear....there goes this weeks wages


----------



## CParker (7 September 2011)

WOW Thanks so many Bargains.. mm may have to have another look later!!


----------



## star (7 September 2011)

trying to resist the nice Jaguar flash bridle.  Have been thinking about new bridle for pony as my jumping bridle is such old leather now it's really difficult to clean it up and get it looking really nice.  Would never consider buying him a £140 bridle but £70 is so much more attractive!  Was planning on looking at Blenheim on Sat but wondering if better to just order from Oldencraig in case they all sell out!


----------



## TPO (7 September 2011)

Thank you, what a bargain! New bit and socks - done


----------



## MyBoyChe (7 September 2011)

Does anyone know if its 50% off for all of September or is it just today??  Im sat at work trying to have a crafty look but need to keep logging off when boss appears!  Do I need to try and send him out on a mission for an hour or can I wait til tonight to get ordering?


----------



## star (7 September 2011)

it's all of September although who knows how long stock will last.


----------



## orangepony (7 September 2011)

Having major issues trying to actually pay for my lovely bargains; anyone else clicked the 'continue' button after selecting postage and payment method (debit card) to be shunted back to the display cart page?! Argghhhhh!!


----------



## Alphamare (7 September 2011)

Half the stock already seems to be gone! Do we know if they will be getting more in for the sale or once its gone its gone?


----------



## orangepony (7 September 2011)

Ahh, calm again now that I've managed to give the bank account a bash! I may have got a little excited at the prospect of the half price NS bits though 

Thanks so much for the linky , although I may not so grateful come the end of the month!!!


----------



## TS_ (7 September 2011)

Disappointed to get to the checkout and find that the postage is £7 and there's no other option, very expensive! With 50% off the item I want is only £4.95 so adding on postage makes it more than full price in other shops.


----------



## camilla4 (7 September 2011)

Does that include boots?  God help my next credit card bill if it does.....


----------



## kirstie (7 September 2011)

Thank you for putting the link up! New Schockemohle Paris bridle for me, been wanting it for agaes, seemed silly to let it go at half price!


----------



## Foaling Around (7 September 2011)

Gutted I have no money.... although still teasing myself by looking at most the stuff I want is out of stock now anyway.....

I bet there will be zilch left by the time I get paid!!


----------



## Mlini (7 September 2011)

TS_ said:



			Disappointed to get to the checkout and find that the postage is £7 and there's no other option, very expensive! With 50% off the item I want is only £4.95 so adding on postage makes it more than full price in other shops.
		
Click to expand...

I was dissapointed with that too! £7 postage for one bit seems ridiculous!


----------



## Tinks81 (7 September 2011)

i just nearly had a heart attack - at hickstead i bought the Equipe rolled bridle (£285) and i just thought i found it on this site but it is ok its the normal one and not the rolled one !! 

Was debating buying and sending other one back and getting my money back x


----------



## Mups (7 September 2011)

Jacket, chaps and leathers purchased!  Had to do some serious deleting at the checkout stage as all the lovely bargains looked so tempting!!!


----------



## KatieLovesJames (7 September 2011)

Tried not to look but Ive ordered some Eskadron climatex bandages and a ns starter bit ive wanted for ages at 1/2 price I 
couldn't resist! Thank you!


----------



## jsr (7 September 2011)

Ohhhh curse you....I do need a new bridle not desperately but being able to get a £200 one for £100 is just too good a deal to miss..isn't it?  And if I hide it on the credit card I won't know about it for another month???


----------



## Tinks81 (7 September 2011)

jsr said:



			Ohhhh curse you....I do need a new bridle not desperately but being able to get a £200 one for £100 is just too good a deal to miss..isn't it?  And if I hide it on the credit card I won't know about it for another month??? 

Click to expand...

do it !!


----------



## MyBoyChe (7 September 2011)

Well my boss did go out and I have ordered a bit and some Anky bandages, debating whether to go back and order the toggi long riding coat!  really shouldnt sneak on here when Im supposed to be working


----------



## TarantuLove (7 September 2011)

ohmygod i should really get off this website!!


----------



## milesjess (7 September 2011)

Ahhh  Thank you! Finally got some Equilibrium Stable Chaps with out paying a fortune!! And some treats to for my boy


----------



## Abandluc (7 September 2011)

Thanks, just brought my sister the Jaguar Grackle bridle for her birthday!!


----------



## mtj (7 September 2011)

So i didn't really need anymore breeches, but no way can I ignore 1/2 price Pikeur.  Thank you for the link.


----------



## sbs (7 September 2011)

Have just registered on H&H so I could come on & thank you for posting the link 
My husband has just unbeknown to him treated me for my birthday at the end of the month 
Well he did ask last night what i wanted 
4 gorgeous boots & a swishy pair of overreach boots on their way-thankyou again xxx


----------



## doratheexplorer (7 September 2011)

Thank you!! Just orderes some bandages a new show dressage numnah and a super sexy Passier leather dressage girth to replace my wintec one!! Spoilt pony!!


----------



## now_loves_mares (7 September 2011)

Oof. As if I didn't spend enough at Burghley, I've just bought a new Jaguar bridle (hope they are nice!!) and taken a gamble on a pair of Pikeur Olympic breeches. Anyone know a) what they look like and b) about sizing? I normally buy breeches (eg Mark Todd Gisbourne) in 24R. I've bought the 8R so hope they are ok....

Still if not I can sell on ebay and maybe even make a profit


----------



## kerilli (7 September 2011)

oooh, nice velvet covered PAS level hat, this is the bargain i couldn't find at Burghley, thankyou thankyou thankyou!


----------



## jj_87 (7 September 2011)

Good bye £150 ..... Hello £300 worth of stuff!!!


----------



## daisybe33 (7 September 2011)

why would you do this to me!!!!!!

jut ordered my suppliments for the year and am contemplating going back for a bridle I don't need, a bit I might and a hat I do


----------



## Gucci_b (7 September 2011)

i just had to share


----------



## daisybe33 (7 September 2011)

who bought all the hats??????


----------



## meardsall_millie (7 September 2011)

daisybe33 said:



			who bought all the hats??????
		
Click to expand...

That would be me, Kerilli, and lots of others reading this thread!!


----------



## Alphamare (7 September 2011)

everything i want to buy is out of stock


----------



## GT_02 (7 September 2011)

I really shouldn't have clicked on this link while sat at work, bored.  My horse will thank me, but I fear my husband won't


----------



## Firewell (7 September 2011)

Yay thanks!!
Ive just brought the last Passier Leo figure of eight bridle and i'm so happy! I was just looking for a new posh black bridle


----------



## daisybe33 (7 September 2011)

meardsall_millie said:



			That would be me, Kerilli, and lots of others reading this thread!! 

Click to expand...

damn you !


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (7 September 2011)

Oooooo now that is what i call an amazing sale! Glad it rained on the last day of Burghley now, so i didn't go and make my random purchases........i've purchased them all on here instead at half price!!! 

Gorgeous Anky deerskin gloves, possible over the top for everyday, but i bet they'll last, especially at £20 ish quid, fab!! Seem to have stocked up on everything from hoof oil, hoof pics, sponges, vets stuff even a new grooming box/stool thing but at £15 how can you not?!! .......it just all seemed to cheap, i'll be amazed if it all arrives!  Wish i knew my size in the breeches, but i daren't risk it! 

Happy shopping everyone....

I Thank you


----------



## only_me (7 September 2011)

Have just ordered entire lunging set, as I actually don't have my own but just borrow 

Have bought the cavesson, nice leather draw reins and elastic training thingy & chambon, and also the tea tree hoof oil 

It's a good thing my loan is in at the end of the week


----------



## LMR (7 September 2011)

My bank is seriously not going to be happy! have bought some breeches, posh and everyday overreach boots and anky bandages I have been lusting over. Shame they didnt have the matching saddle pad! would love somuch more stuff but I cant


----------



## AFlapjack (7 September 2011)

Oooh fab just bought some new stirrup leathers


----------



## OneInAMillion (7 September 2011)

Just bought so many things! Nothing that exciting just lots of little bits and pieces that were needed. Showed mum the site and she went wild!


----------



## charlimouse (7 September 2011)

Well I just managed to get some woof wear travel boots, ariat shoes and a pikeur show shirt all for under £85 including postage!!!!! Thank You!!!!!!!!


----------



## BronsonNutter (7 September 2011)

Ok, will whoever bought the last pikeur jacket in a size 6 please own up? I have been after one since january 

If it's still on at the end of september and the horse is still here, I might treat WibWobs to some more bandages, and maybe a stock shirt for mum (so she has to do some stressage )


----------



## noname (7 September 2011)

OMG was so excited and getting xmas pressie in advance then £27 postage for a passier bridle. (that cost £80) Thats over a 1/3rd! Totally gutted.


----------



## star (7 September 2011)

hang on - it was £7 earlier - how is it now £27 (i have just double checked it) - that's extortionate!


----------



## LEC (7 September 2011)

I bought something about 20 mins ago and it was £7.00.
Very odd.


----------



## OneInAMillion (8 September 2011)

It was definitely £7 for us and we bought loads of stuff


----------



## Thistle (8 September 2011)

Perhaps high value stuff is recorded? Or perhaps you have saddle postage for some reason.


----------



## daisybe33 (8 September 2011)

I bought a bridle but was only £7 postage


----------



## Baggybreeches (8 September 2011)

meardsall_millie said:



			Excellent thank you.  Have just bought a new riding hat I've been after for a while 

Click to expand...

*Snigger*, I have too, but I guess mine is more due for replacement than yours!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (8 September 2011)

Shi*! Why did I open this thread!


----------



## Thistle (8 September 2011)

It's ok FB, it's mostly sold out by now, I went shopping yesterday too!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (8 September 2011)

Thistle said:



			It's ok FB, it's mostly sold out by now, I went shopping yesterday too!
		
Click to expand...

I WISH! I still managed to buy a patent rolled double bridle for Rauti (so Frodo can inherit Rauti's old one), a pair of Anky breeches for me (fingers crossed size is ok!), more Anky bandages and.....the patent overreach boots 

*polishes halo*


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (8 September 2011)

Ah, postage to Germany was only £20, reasonable enough.


----------



## vicky86 (8 September 2011)

Thank you (i think?) for posting this link. Bought the Passier black bridle with white padding which I have wanted forever and the bucas rug and a set of WW brushing boots. Bye bye food and leaving the house for the rest of the month!


----------



## Baggybreeches (8 September 2011)

vicky86 said:



			Thank you (i think?) for posting this link. Bought the Passier black bridle with white padding which I have wanted forever and the bucas rug and a set of WW brushing boots. Bye bye food and leaving the house for the rest of the month!
		
Click to expand...

Haha I know that feeling! Luckily I was owed a birthday present by my mum!


----------



## jsr (8 September 2011)

I was good only got ...4 hoof picks (a girl can NEVER have too many!!), food stirrer, white thermal top thing, treats, mane and tail stuff,calmer paste...so nothing too over indulgent....






oh yes might have slipped a new bridle in there too.   BUT he really really needs one cos his one now is too big! Lol!!


----------



## JoJo_ (8 September 2011)

Everything I want is sold out!!


----------



## criso (8 September 2011)

I bought  a new hat too, one I'd been after for a while and an exercise sheet.

Then foolishly went back in there and noticed they had supplements as well.  Will be paying 2 lots of postage but still saved loads.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (8 September 2011)

I wish I could buy tack cleaning products etc but they won't post gels/liquids outside of the UK 

Is this *amazing* sale on because the shop is closing down? I mean, is it closing down? I know OEC is for sale, right?


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 September 2011)

eeek oh dear, i bought a couple of things last night NS bit, stretch/flex bandages etc... but then when i checked my invoice today the gloves i wanted had not gone through on the order.

 I rang them to see if they could add the gloves on to my existing order as they're cheap and i dont really think that £7.00 postage ( and its not even courier) is fair so was trying to avoid it-  the girl on the phone said sorry no-although they normally would have they are totally crazy busier than they expected! and all run off their feet- hahah probaby all the hho's getting their bargains.  Anyway upshot...i ended up going back on the website and ordering a ton more stuff...gloves, hat, vet stuff, was going to get some anky bandages but when i got there they had all sold out etc...my poor credit card has taken a bit of a bashing  but.......its all_ half price!!_ is what i'll tell the bank manager


----------



## MillionDollar (8 September 2011)

FB- I'm guessing it is because if that yes.

I hope they don't get the orders mixed up, etc, that wouldnt be good.


----------



## Mahoganybay (8 September 2011)

Anybody else had an email from them this morning saying that due to high demand orders may take longer than normal?

Have ordered about £100 of stuff and am hoping that i actually receive it, the email i got from them says that if the items are Not in stock with their suppliers then they will give a refund, but after keeping my money for how long?

I have a highly suspicious nature and am hoping that they are not going to mess people about, lets face it between us here on H&H we have prob spent quite alot of money with them.

Am prob just being negative (many apologies for that) and i am sure we will all be happy with our new purchases.


----------



## siobhain (8 September 2011)

ahh I keep going back and ordering more stuff! Luckily most of the things I really wanted were already out of stock. 

My big fear is they will send me an email saying the bridle I ordered is out of stock and refunding my money and now I have my heart set on a £300 bridle!!


----------



## Gamebird (8 September 2011)

I must be doing something wrong. How on earth do you guys all have so much money? Did you ALL win the lottery and just not tell me?


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (8 September 2011)

Yes I have had the email the same. I also hope that I get all the items I ordered. Can't understand it though as when you have ordered a certain item it then shows after no stock so surely most of these items will be stock they are carrying. It wouldn't make economic sense to order more items from suppliers at these prices I wouldn't have thought.


----------



## now_loves_mares (8 September 2011)

Gamebird said:



			I must be doing something wrong. How on earth do you guys all have so much money? Did you ALL win the lottery and just not tell me? 

Click to expand...

Nah - I'm sponsored by Mastercard 

TBH I only bought two things that I've had on a "must buy" list for ages. Yes both were expensive items, which is why I'd put them off, but at 50% off, they were suddenly within my price range. My little TB is wearing a 20 year old bridle (Other dearly-departed mare's stuff all too big) and I only have one pair of beige breeches which are 18 years old 

And I'm just about to list some stuff on ebay to fund it!

FB - my guess is that the sale is to, well, basically make the accounts and/or cash position look better. Yes it'll slash the profit margins to nothing, but the recent turnover and bank balance will look amazing  Or it could be that the bank are squeezing for repayments (not meant as a particular comment relating to this company, before anyone accuses me of libel!) but a firesale is a good way to find a lot of money quick.

That, or it could be they are moving premises and can't be bothered to move their stock 

And yes I got the email. Can't say I'm surprised, I suspect they are swamped. I'd like to get my stuff obviously, if I don't, well I paid for it on my credit card so worst case is I'll get my money back from them.


----------



## ttt (8 September 2011)

If anyone has bought a NS bit in a 5.5 and doesn't want it for any reason, please let me know....


----------



## OneInAMillion (8 September 2011)

We bought exciting things like...sponges!!

can't wait for it all to arrive though


----------



## CalllyH (8 September 2011)

Gah they have the woof wear glove I want but like everything else out of stock!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (9 September 2011)

now_loves_mares said:



			FB - my guess is that the sale is to, well, basically make the accounts and/or cash position look better. Yes it'll slash the profit margins to nothing, but the recent turnover and bank balance will look amazing  Or it could be that the bank are squeezing for repayments (not meant as a particular comment relating to this company, before anyone accuses me of libel!) but a firesale is a good way to find a lot of money quick.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that makes sense. I had just never come across such a sale where absolutely everything, from books/DVDs (which normally are excluded from sales!) to saddles or Koenig boots (!!), is half price!!

Gamebird, I personally have not won the lottery, no, but with all the money I have saved by NOT buying lottery tickets for several years, I could afford to spend £250 in the sale


----------



## Louby (9 September 2011)

I was too late 
The gutting thing for me is my saddler is coming out today to fit me a Jaguar saddle which is half price on there


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 September 2011)

PMSL hho has bought out everything at Oldencraig!!!


----------



## Gucci_b (9 September 2011)

Such a fab sale


----------



## KerslakeEquestrian (9 September 2011)

Might be a stupid question but are the Konigs included within the sale?????


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (9 September 2011)

Yes everything is.


----------



## BlairandAzria (9 September 2011)

KerslakeEquestrian said:



			Might be a stupid question but are the Konigs included within the sale?????
		
Click to expand...

Yep...absolutely everything!


----------



## Thistle (9 September 2011)

As long as it's not sold out!


----------



## MillionDollar (9 September 2011)

I will confess I spent nearly £500! It's just too good of an oportunity to miss, plus anythingI don't really want I can ebay (although I very much doubt I will ).


----------



## kerilli (9 September 2011)

probably the only way i'd ever be able to afford a pair of Grandgesters, but i controlled myself (just) and only bought 1st aid kit stuff that i needed anyway, and a really nice velvet hat... just praying it fits now!
the poor staff must be reeling from the rush. wish i could have bought more tbh, the saddles in particular - wow, what bargains. and the lovely Pikeur and Kingsland stuff, i fancied some of that, only stretched to long socks! sigh.


----------



## KerslakeEquestrian (9 September 2011)

Omg omg omg omg surely they can't run out of custom made units  fingers crossed my Xmas is gonna look shiny


----------



## wonkey_donkey (9 September 2011)

I have 'ordered' a Jaguar bridle, a lovely leather SJ hat and various pot's of gunk for the bargain sum of £150    

However, although it appears to be stock controlled some of you seem to think we still may not get all our items  :-(

Will be cross if I don't !!!


----------



## SpottedCat (9 September 2011)

My order went through, card got debited, site is NOT stock controlled as I got an email saying both the things I ordered were out of stock so they would refund me. Rubbish.


----------



## little_legs (10 September 2011)

The entire website is out of stock now lol !


----------



## stace1 (10 September 2011)

damn too late


----------



## Gucci_b (10 September 2011)

OEC told me and others on the phone that they are re-stocking every thing and to keep checking their web site, just going to take a little time


----------



## SpottedCat (10 September 2011)

Well in that case I'm doubly disappointed as I would happily have waited for the stuff rather than just be refunded straight away


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (10 September 2011)

Are they restocking everything at half price again? Surely that would not make financial sense?


----------



## FleabittenT (11 September 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Are they restocking everything at half price again? Surely that would not make financial sense?
		
Click to expand...

I don't see how this could possibly make financial sense either? 

I can understand it if they are clearing exisiting stock, need a cash injection etc etc, but surely ordering more in means they'll be operating at a loss, or certainly pretty close to it? Seems kinda odd to me! 

My account's not be refunded yet so will wait and see what turns up


----------



## CalllyH (11 September 2011)

I'm sure the place is up for sale so I would think this is a way of clearing stock for that so no restocking doesn't make sense


----------

